

Show HN: Clappr, an extensible and open source media player for the web - flavioribeiro
http://blog.flavioribeiro.com/clappr-an-extensible-media-player-for-the-web/

======
bshimmin
Wow, the "History" section of this really brought back some memories for me -
three or four years ago, I spent a while working for a company who had a
generalised video solution based on Adobe's OSMF, to which we also added many
features, including a quite complete implementation of TTML (W3C's XML
subtitling standard, which I'm not sure anyone actually uses).

It seemed to us at the time that betting on an emerging framework and (what we
thought would become) an emerging standard would result in something quite
useful. What we ended up with was a very complex and fairly miserable project
which was eventually replaced with something much, much simpler.

------
walterbell
In the early 2000s, it was possible to have an XML-based (SMIL) playlist which
could seamlessly stream video clips (specified as URL, start, stop) as one
dynamically assembled video with no user-visible buffering between clips.

Would this be feasible with the Clappr plugin architecture?

~~~
flavioribeiro
Sure. It seems that this feature fits well in a playback plugin. You can see
some examples at our github repository. Regarding the concatenation of buffers
you'll need to use Media Source Extensions API
([http://html5-demos.appspot.com/static/media-
source.html](http://html5-demos.appspot.com/static/media-source.html)) but you
should take care of the support of it on current browsers.

~~~
walterbell
Thanks for the pointer.

